# Nitro Select TLS soaking wet



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi all,
I have the Nitro Select or this season, and last week the right boot started getting soaking wet in the slush while the other is fine. Do you think it might be a warranty issue?


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

I ran into the same problem before (I don't ride goofy). I found out it was due to me resting my board on my right foot on the lifts. The slush would slide off my board and onto my boot and melt over the laces in turn getting water into my boot. Now I just let the board dangle or use the toe of my boot to hook under the loop on the back binding so no slush slides onto my boot.


----------



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

In my case, I think it gets wet when I walk through the slush, meaning that both boots get even exposure, but only one of them soaking. That's why it bothers me.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Is your foot getting wet or just the boot?


----------



## Panduri (Oct 26, 2013)

Both, the boot gets soaking wet in the front area particularly the fingers


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

around pnw its wet...you get wet...just how it is.


----------

